# Every Powder Room require a lavatory?



## Ned Baldwin (Jun 12, 2012)

Is this a code requirement in NY?


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Well.... Its not much of a powder room wthout a lav now is it??
I think u missed the intro section.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Run man, run now while you can!


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Ned Baldwin said:


> Is this a code requirement in NY?



No you are fine without a lav in NYC.

Mark


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Hell I used to go into the city all of the time...you don't even need a toilet.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

So, where do you wash your paws when your done peeing or after you wipe your arse?


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> So, where do you wash your paws when your done peeing or after you wipe your arse?


What do u think toilet tanks are for???? Powder rooms without lavs!


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

NYC Plumber said:


> What do u think toilet tanks are for???? Powder rooms without lavs!


Now that is a green idea right there :laughing: Cleans your bowl every time you wash your hands!


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Try this one!










http://www.savewater.com.au/products/Caroma_Profile_Toilet_Suite_with_Integrated_Hand_Basin


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Adamche said:


> Try this one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You beat me to it.:thumbup:


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

It's all fun and games til this happens


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Adamche said:


> Try this one!
> 
> http://www.savewater.com.au/products/Caroma_Profile_Toilet_Suite_with_Integrated_Hand_Basin


That would be a half azzed attempt!


----------



## Ginawings (Aug 3, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> So, where do you wash your paws when your done peeing or after you wipe your arse?


probably a better idea just to not piss on your hands.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Ginawings said:


> probably a better idea just to not piss on your hands.


Talk about a nugget of wisdom.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> You beat me to it.:thumbup:


I'm assuming that fixture comes with a back-flow prevention device, yes? It looks both sexy & scary at the same time.I wouldn't mind installing one just for the bucket-list.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Powder rooms are where ladies go to powder there noses! Mirrors I have found are useful. A lav and water closet should be code!


----------

